# Anyone going to the Timonium, MD shows



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well next week is the cherry blossum cluster in Timonium, MD. Just thought I would ask if anyone is going? It starts on Friday with independent specialties. Then continues till Monday. I will be there on Friday-Sunday. 

I am taking BB, and Maxxi my veteran. Times should be up soon. But The entries for weimaraners are

Friday Specialty
Sweepstakes: 10-12
Veteran Sweepstakes: 2-6
Regular Classes: 15-18(4-2)5

And we actually have two juniors , I don't remember the last time we had juniors probably not since I was a junior. 

Saturday
Sweepstakes: 11-9
Veteran Sweepstakes: 2-2
Regular Classes: 16-18 (4-4)2

Sunday
Sweepstakes: 8-5
Veteran Sweepstakes: 0-3
Regular Classes: 10-10 (4-2)

So dismal, not even a major on sunday. Entries for this show have been way better. But at least it is a major two of the days.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinking of going just for fun and to take pictures ...but its the same weekend as Tri State


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah we weren't sure if we were going to enter, but my dad got an order for ramps and the guy just so happened to be going to that show so we are going. But I do get to see some friends I don't get to see very often anymore so it will be worth it.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

im showing in obedience friday (dobe specialty - utility a, open b, open a, and novice b), sat (utility a, open a, nov b), sun (same) and monday (just utility a)...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah there are quite a few specialties that weekend. It is Staffy Bull Nationals so I hope my friends will be there, I am sure they will be.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the times

Friday
Sweeps/Vet Sweeps/Juniors: 9:00 AM
Regular: 11:00 AM

Saturday
Sweeps/Vet Sweeps: 8:15 AM
Regular: 9:30 AM

Sunday:
Sweeps/Vet Sweeps: 9:00 AM
Regular: 9:45 AM


We are in ring 10 every day.


----------

